# diy chain tensioner?



## bobg (5 Sep 2007)

Just wondered if anybody has had a stab at it. Not that I'm too mean to spend £20.... OK, maybe I am...
How hard can it be, especially with tension upwards, just a lump of metal and a old jockey wheel ...?


----------



## bianco (5 Sep 2007)

Something like this would be easier, can't verify whether or not it works though.

The original poster of the video assures in his comments it doesn't "come lose" or something.

Martin


----------



## Steve Austin (8 Sep 2007)

The floating chainring thing works fine, but i'm not sure i would trust it, at speed on bouncy terrain


----------



## Steve Austin (8 Sep 2007)

You can use an old Rear mech btw
Just need to use a bit of cable to lock it off, so the chainline is right.
and maybe miss the bottom jockey


----------



## bobg (19 Sep 2007)

Thanks chaps, sorry for the delay in replying. I tried the floating chainring and got lots of funny looks ! It lasted about 2 miles and shot off up the road into the bushes. I managed to sort it with a half link then found the crank pedal thread had stripped . Funny how sometimes every you touch turns to ashes.... I looked a various tensioners but because the 8 speed screw on sprockets have been replaced by a singe, none of the ready made jobs will align. Ah well...


----------



## Zoiders (27 Oct 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> You can use an old Rear mech btw
> Just need to use a bit of cable to lock it off, so the chainline is right.
> and maybe miss the bottom jockey


I just use the hi/low adjustment screws


----------



## peejay78 (27 Oct 2007)

isn't there a thingy called a singulator? i've seen fixed wheel with funny tension devices. it looks gash though.


----------



## mickle (27 Oct 2007)

Extremely bad idea to run fixed with a singulator, backward pressure on the peddles will act against the spring causing a slackening of the top run of chain and the chain will fall off the chainring.

Rear mech limit adjust screws often arent long enough to move the mech to the right spot. A three inch length of gear cable fed through the cable adjuster and attached to the rear cable anchor bolt in the normal way does the trick and allows the cable adjuster to be used to fine tune the mech position.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Oct 2007)

peejay78 said:


> it looks gash though.




LOL, too true!


----------

